# Guild Wars 2 Kindle Screensavers



## ababypenguin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi! This is my first post on KindleBoards, I just wanted to share some screensavers I made. I cropped some GW2 wallpapers for use on Kindle. I hope someone will enjoy them  I really love the painterly art style, and think they will look amazing on the kindle screen!


----------



## RGSG99 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for these! I cannot wait for this game. Is there any way you could do a mesmer screensaver?


----------

